# اعـلان هـام  (مـطـلـوب عـروسـة) ضـرورى....



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

*





اللى يلاقيها يراسلنى على منتدى     **الكنيسة*
*
ضرورى يا شباب بس طبعا تبقة حلوة زى الراجل

لحسن يدعى علينااا 




*​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

*




ياريت ميتنقلش للترفيهى 

**عشان كدا الموضوع حيتفهم *
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 يوليو 2010)

*عندي لية هيكل عظمي لسة متحلل من يومين*
*بلغية ولوينفع قوليلي*
*ههههههههه*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بيقولوا العوانس كتير شوفى ليه اول عانس يمكن ترضى*

*ههههههههه*​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *عندي لية هيكل عظمي لسة متحلل من يومين*
> *بلغية ولوينفع قوليلي*
> *ههههههههه*​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جامدة بجد يا كيرلس 
اوعدك حروح اققولة و اجى اتهيألى حيوافق يعنى هو حد طايل دلوقتى دا البنات بتتأمر
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بيقولوا العوانس كتير شوفى ليه اول عانس يمكن ترضى*
> 
> *ههههههههه*​




*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر حدور  
و ميرسى على مشارككتك الجميلة 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 يوليو 2010)

قوليله يروح يموت

احنا معندناش بنات للجواز هههههههههه

شكرا باك للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> قوليله يروح يموت
> 
> احنا معندناش بنات للجواز هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا باك للموضوع الجميل​



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على رأيك يا تاسووووونى 
حروح ادفنة واجى 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*البنات كتير زي الرز

بس هو ينقي ويشاور

وكل البنات  تتمناه طبعا

بس شكله كده هيختار صاحبه الموضوع 30:​*


----------



## yousefff (23 يوليو 2010)

ههههههه ماشي نجوزو عروسه عسل زيو


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *البنات كتير زي الرز
> 
> بس هو ينقي ويشاور
> 
> ...



*بقة كدا يا مايكل ترمينى الرامية دية 
مكنش دا اخرة العيش و الملح اللى اكلناة مع بعض 
انا حروح ادفنة و اخد عزاة و ادور على نفسى بقة 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يوليو 2010)

عندى لية مومياء زى الفل
هتبقى جامدة طحن عليه
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

yousefff قال:


> ههههههه ماشي نجوزو عروسه عسل زيو



اوك يا يوسف 
دور بقة و لو لقيت حاجة حلوة قولى 
​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> عندى لية مومياء زى الفل
> هتبقى جامدة طحن عليه
> ههههههههههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههههههههه
سدقينى هى دية اللى تنفع معاة يا سندريلا 
بس تتوقعى حيوافق
 الراجل عاوز يعيش حياتة 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه
> سدقينى هى دية اللى تنفع معاة يا سندريلا
> بس تتوقعى حيوافق
> الراجل عاوز يعيش حياتة
> *​





ههههههههههههههه
لا انا هعيشه اخرته 
كفاية عليه :t30:​​


----------



## back_2_zero (23 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> لا انا هعيشه اخرته
> كفاية عليه :t30:​​




ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ليكى حق بردة 
اهة يشوفلة شيطانة على مزاجة 
تعيشة اخرتة 
​


----------



## raffy (24 يوليو 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه دة اتدفن مرتين قبل كدة 
ومن اوائل القرن الحالى !!
يا عييييييييييينى لسة صغير والله شوفولة عروسة صغنونة كدة زية 
معرفكوووووووووووووش هههههههههههههههه


----------



## back_2_zero (24 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه دة اتدفن مرتين قبل كدة
> ومن اوائل القرن الحالى !!
> يا عييييييييييينى لسة صغير والله شوفولة عروسة صغنونة كدة زية
> معرفكوووووووووووووش هههههههههههههههه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد رررررررررررردك جميل اوى يا رررررررررررررررافى 
حاضر حدورلة و حبقة اعزمك ع الفرح فى الترب انشاء الله واحنا طالعين بية 
​


----------



## raffy (24 يوليو 2010)

والاغنية اللى هتكون شغالة ايها الراقدون تحت التراب وطبعااااااااا مش هننسى البوفية 
هتبقى قهوة سادة انشااااء الله على روح المرحووووووووووووووم هههههههههههه


----------



## back_2_zero (24 يوليو 2010)

raffy قال:


> والاغنية اللى هتكون شغالة ايها الراقدون تحت التراب وطبعااااااااا مش هننسى البوفية
> هتبقى قهوة سادة انشااااء الله على روح المرحووووووووووووووم هههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه
لا يا رافى اللى زى دا حرام الواحد يصرف علية مليم من جيبة 
كفاية اننا حنلاقيلة تربة تقبلة 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *بقة كدا يا مايكل ترمينى الرامية دية
> مكنش دا اخرة العيش و الملح اللى اكلناة مع بعض
> انا حروح ادفنة و اخد عزاة و ادور على نفسى بقة
> *​



*

مش انتي اللي عايزه تعملي خير

وتشوفيله عروسه

انا كمان بعمل خير ليكي انتي طبعا :t30:

دلوقتي هتدفنيه مكان من شويه عريس لقطه​*


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> مش انتي اللي عايزه تعملي خير
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا مايكل انا بشوفلة عروسة 
لكن انا العروسة عيب عليك مكنش العشم بردة 
ميرسى يا مايكل على متابعتك الجميلة 
​


----------



## dodoz (25 يوليو 2010)

_ههههههههه_
_لازم تجبيله عرووسة لقطة_
_حرااام ده الراجل لسه فى عز شبابه_
_ههههههه_​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _ههههههههه_
> _لازم تجبيله عرووسة لقطة_
> _حرااام ده الراجل لسه فى عز شبابه_
> _ههههههه_​




هههههههههههههههه
حاضر يا دودز 
ايدى على ايدك 
وربنا يعمل اللى فية الخير ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يوليو 2010)

*يابنتي ده يروح يموت خميس وجمعة يرجع السبت زي كاظم الساهر ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## back_2_zero (28 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *يابنتي ده يروح يموت خميس وجمعة يرجع السبت زي كاظم الساهر ههههههههههههههه*​




ههههههههههههههههههههه
على رايك يا رووووووووووووكا 
ميرسى على مشاركتك الجمية
​


----------

